# Joomla! Website examples



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys, anybody see or have any good examples of Joomla designed t-shirt or apparel sites? Im in the process of learning how to build a site with joomla. Ive been looking at a lot of templates but havent seen any that tickle my fancy..im actually looking to design a template thats similar to Rebel8's website. I havent seen any templates that are simple like their site or i might have considered purchasing it and change it accordingly so i think i'll have to wait until i learn how to build it in joomla. so if theres any good exaples let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

Have you checked Shopify? That is what I use and is super easy to learn. You should give it a shot. It comes with a free 30 day trial. You can choose from a variety of templates. Some are free and some are not.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Rebel 8 is Magento.


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys..and your websites are nice..im gonna try to play with a couple of CMS systems and see how it goes, for now im going to keep at this joomla stuff to see how far i could take it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

if you want a custom joomla template (word press and drupal are catered for as is html pages) then artisteer 3 is a good program for a quick good looking custom template and i think if you buy the pro version you can create bigger and better sites but i only use the standard version , also if you have adobe fireworks and dreamweaver you can create the best sites but those programs take some learning also remember with joomla the template is just that ,you need to get content on there then mould it to suit


----------



## Steamworx (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry to be a bit late - take a look at this demo: Home - Your E-Commerce Website Demo


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

Steamworx said:


> Sorry to be a bit late - take a look at this demo: Home - Your E-Commerce Website Demo


nice demo i am still kinda new to cms sites but when i do finish my main site i will post it in this thread


----------

